
Genius engineer Claude Shannon used this problem-solving process - devicetray0
https://www.businessinsider.com/engineer-claude-shannon-problem-solving-process-2017-7
======
melling
From 2017 to promote this book:

[https://www.amazon.com/Mind-Play-Shannon-Invented-
Informatio...](https://www.amazon.com/Mind-Play-Shannon-Invented-
Information/dp/)

Anyone have any other recommendations for books about Shannon?

I believe he’s covered by James Gleick here:

[https://www.amazon.com/Information-History-Theory-
Flood/dp/](https://www.amazon.com/Information-History-Theory-Flood/dp/)

